# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  How long does canned tuna last?

## xenithon

Heya all,

I am so sick of buying 20 small cans of tuna every week. here they come in 170g cans, of which about 120g is actually meat (rest is water). I found quite a few places which sell to restaraunts/caterers, selling large cans of around 1.7kg (i would think at least 1.5kg meat). Does anyone know how long this will last in the fridge? If I open it up and maybe transfer it to al arge tupperware container or something, how long will it keep for?

thanks!

----------


## Jenna

If you buy those huge cans of tuna, I would recommend buying a really good tupperware to keep it in, and DO NOT eat it after 5 or 6 days.... 

I normally don't eat anything over 2 days old, but that's just me. As I said, as long as you keep it tightly covered and refrigerated, I think you'd be safe keeping it for about 5 or 6 days.

----------


## sp9

Not long from what I have heard you should eat all refrigerated fish within 3 days. That includes open cans or anything you bring home from the seafood market that you don't freeze right away. I have also heard that the canned tuna stays good for about a year unopened.

Luckily we have the warehouse clubs here in the US where I can get eight cans of white albacore for about $7.00.

----------


## Manslaughter

I agree with Jenna and Xenithon. Not more than 2-3 days to be safe, but 5 should be okay. 

Another option is purchasing a vacuum food sealer, seal each portion and keep them refridgerated. Then they would last much longer. I've seen the food sealers for around $60.

----------


## xenithon

thanks guys! i would normally polish off 1.5kg in around 5 days anyway, plus there are other ppl in the house which eat it so it should be ok ay then. about vacuum sealers - how do you vacuum tuna  :Smilie:  ??

----------


## dnoel

freeze it
dehydrate it
vacuum seal it
heck, why not just eat the whole can?

scottp999: 8 for $7??? Down here in Tx we get em' 3 cans for a buck when they're on sale

----------


## sp9

If your talking solid white albacore and not the chunck light then that is one heck of a deal. The solid white albacore is the bomb. Anyone who hasn't tried it should, you won't go back.

----------


## beenie

With mayo 2-3 days. No mayo 5-6 days.

----------


## firedup

man I have a two day limit on anything opened in the fridge, some people think it's wierd, I think thatit is just gross.

----------


## Tobey

Man forget what everyone has said thus far and just smell it. 
If it ain't rotten smelling then eat it! LOL 
On second thought tuna allways has that rotten smell don't it? Ok after 5 days toss it out. 
IC

----------

